# US trained physician salary? - Al-Ain



## midwestgal (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello!
My husband has been shortlisted for an interview for a faculty of medicine position in Al-Ain. 
Just curious what the salary package expectations are for a US trained American physician who has been practicing for over 10 years here in the US. Looking through posts here they seem to be outdated or not applicable since this would be a university appointment and not private practice (assuming there is difference in packages between the two). Myself and our one year old would join him if he were hired and accepted.
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------

